# Test & Dbol cycle....some questions



## Filboi (May 25, 2004)

Hi there, 

Well ive decided that i may use Test Enanthate and Dbol for my second cycle. As for my background stats: 

32 yr old Male 
5ft 9in 
Lifting for 8 years 
Weigh: 165lbs 
Bf: 7-8%
First cycle was test enanth 500mg/wk for 10 wks (3yrs ago)

How would this cycle be constructed? My attempt is as follows:

Weeks 1-10 Test Enanth 250mg every mon/thurs
Weeks 1-4 dbol 30mg day
Now as far as the Clomid, I've heard a variety of ways to use it. One was:
week 13 50 mg ed
week 14 100 mg eod
week 15 50 mg ed

as well as PCT w/ clomid 3 weeks after last injection:

Day 1: 200mg clomid
Day 2-11: 100mg ED clomid
Day 12-21: 50mg ED clomid
...what are your thoughts on this? 

* of course nolva on hand in case gyno occurs

Im thinking also of using 2-3wks of prop at the end of the cycle while waiting for the enanthate to wear off, is this a good idea? And as for the "bloating" will proviron ED throughout the cycle suffice or should i use nolva instead? Any thoughts would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Michael D (May 25, 2004)

Why not use Nolva for PCT?  A lot of people here don't like Clomid(I don't have any experience with Clomid).

If you really wanted to use prop, why not at the beginning while waiting for the enan to kick?

That cycle is exactly like the one I am on btw.


----------



## Filboi (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> Why not use Nolva for PCT?  A lot of people here don't like Clomid(I don't have any experience with Clomid).
> 
> If you really wanted to use prop, why not at the beginning while waiting for the enan to kick?
> ...


----------



## Michael D (May 26, 2004)

Just do a search for clomid and nolva.  You will find that clomid causes more problems than nolva does.  But it might work for you.


----------

